# Need help with table



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey all:

I am building a very large and heavy live edge table out of solid mahogany. The the table top is 48 x 22 x 3.5" and weighs about 90 pounds. I have a questions concerning the best way to connect a leg to the table top. I will call it the front leg and it is the one that looks like a stump (thats what it was actually). The rear leg is a 45 degree cut straight to the floor which I will will join with mortise and tenon 45 degree biscuits. I will be putting a stretcher in between the two legs that will be mortise and tenoned into each leg. This should prevent racking.

But the front leg is the issue.

I initially thought I would use buttons (see Nick Offerman article on fine woodworking) but my buttons snap so now I am considering inserting 3/4 inch dowels (3 or maybe four) to the front and back of the leg (as well as the buttons for extra support). I was thinking of sinking each dowel 1 1/2 inches into the base and same into the leg.

Finally, I was planning on using Gorilla Glue on the dowels. This is not my first choice since I normally would use a pva titebond, but was thinking the Gorilla Glue would add even more strength. My concern is the expansion that comes with Gorilla glue but I think that if I use a minimum amount of gorilla glue on the dowels and titebond on all other surfaces I should be ok.

Does anyone have any better suggestions than what I am considering because for some reason it feels like I am going way over the top here, but the table is so heavy and so large that I feel like I need to be extra extra careful that the legs are dead solid. 

Please shoot me your critique and thoughts to help me to get this monster off my bench. 

View attachment 158507

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2019)

Cool! Maybe some steel brackets between the stump and the top?


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 9, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Cool! Maybe some steel brackets between the stump and the top?


Thats a good idea, I will check my local hardware for something. 

Another woodbarter friend also mentioned blind tenons which is a great idea that I did not consider.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 9, 2019)

No matter what you use only make a solid conection in the center of the leg/top. You must allow for wood movement or something is going to crack and or break.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## David Hill (Jan 9, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff — Good to “see” you back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey all:

Thank you for your replies. So I went for the kill last night and joined the front leg to the table top. I took the advice from you all here and used blind tenons (2) on the bottom of the leg. **I agree with woodtick above and while i used 2 instead of 1 I did leave about 3/16 to 1/4 inch space for expansion in the mortise holes with the expansion area allow for cross-width expansion. I estimated that this slab will expand by about 1/4 inch (give or take). Just as note, since i am in the tropics the wood in my shop is usually about 12 - 14% humidity so my biggest concern is shrinkage if the table is ever shipped to the states. So far all my work has been for local people and I am not aware of any going to the states but you never know. I did not use gorilla glue but used bondtite. I also used the button method for additional bite.

Before I did that though I glued up two live edge pieces together for a strectcher. I then planed the joined pieces flat on one side with my No. 7 and ran the other side through my bridgewood. Once I had this done I then set my marking gauge to create a 1 inch deep tenon on the now flat glued up strecther and cut my tenon. With a second marking gauge I marked out my mortise to be 6 inches above the floor and chiseled out my mortise hole.

Now I will start the 45 degree leg but get it dry clamped into place and marking out my other mortise hole for the other side of the stretcher.

Just a side note for anyone looking at the pics - I did not use the big piece of lumber shown above sitting across the table bottom. It just too purdy for a stretcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

